# A recommendation in buying a cable modem which doesn't overheat too much?



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I happen to have a Arris surfboard . 
But it is the one with voip and wifi. I use the voip but have a separate router I use instead. So have the wifi turned off on the modem.

Anyway mine is in a cabinet, so not great ventilation. And runs 80 degrees.
I would assume maybe same for other models


----------



## Chemist116 (Oct 15, 2018)

RRH said:


> I happen to have a Arris surfboard .
> But it is the one with voip and wifi. I use the voip but have a separate router I use instead. So have the wifi turned off on the modem.
> 
> Anyway mine is in a cabinet, so not great ventilation. And runs 80 degrees.
> I would assume maybe same for other models


Interesting, this seems to correspond to what the guy on Amazon also mentioned although he metered his Arris surfboard to be on 98F range. I'm curious what specific model is your device?. Upon judging other models I can't say for sure if they will be on that temperature zone as some inner chips may come from different manufacturers and get absurd overheat. Can say for sure. But your current information is very valuable to me. :smile:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Just a reminder that the WiFi option can be completely turned off inside the Control panel of the Modem. May be giving you more Choices now.
:wink2:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

One could also use a Laptop Cooling pad to cool down the Modem.
Something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/ThreeLeaf-10...=1549065960&sr=8-3&keywords=15+laptop+cooling
:vs_cool:


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

111F is perfectly normal for electronics, it is even pretty low, most of them are rated for 105f ambient temp, so internal can reach over 140-150F. All other routers, modem will get to this temp also


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine is a surfbord and does the job.




> Model Name: SB6121
> Vendor Name: ARRIS Group, Inc.
> Firmware Name: SB_KOMODO-1.0.7.0-SCM00-NOSH



I suspect the SB6141 is the newer model as mine is 5-6 years old. I have it paired with a wired / WIFI router and it handles all the traffic we throw at it.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I bought the Linksys Advanced DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem in September 2015 and it is still working perfectly. 

It is connected to a Netgear Nighthawk AC1900 Dual Band WiFi router. There are three computers, 2 cell phones, a gaming system, network capable AV receiver and smart TV connected to it and I have never had any lag in throughput.


----------

